# Power Gear Leveling Jacks



## jimcathy21502 (May 27, 2008)

Hi all,
Has anyone else had any problems with Power Gear electric leveling jacks?  I just got a 2008 Southwind 34G and love the rig, except for the jacks.
One jack motor and the control board have been replaced already and I had the excitement of two jacks coming down while driving down the road.  I now have them held up with straps and bungee cords so I could finish my trip from So California to San Antonio.  While I'm here for about three weeks, I hope to get them fixed so I can finish the rest of my summer trip to Tennessee, central NY, and back to southern California.
As far as I'm concerned, this jack system is HORRIBLE and I hope Fleetwood goes back to HWH hydraulic system, which always worked without a flaw on my 1998 Adventurer.
Any info on past problems and repairs on the Power Gear system would be great.
Thanks,
Jim Coleman


----------



## michael mangine (May 27, 2008)

RE: Power Gear Leveling Jacks

we have them on on our new gulf stream endura only problem was the voltage has to be up to operate properly. no promblems while driving though


----------



## Kirk (May 27, 2008)

Re: Power Gear Leveling Jacks

I don't have them but I would offer a thought, as one who made a career in customer service. Power Gear is a major company and has a pretty good reputation so I advise that you give then a chance to make things right. No company is so good that they have never sold a product which did not operate properly. If the company stands behind their product and takes care of all problems in a timely manor, then they may still be a quality product.

One thing that I learned in 32 years working in customer service. The measure of a good company is not if they ever make a mistake, but rather what do they do to correct their mistakes when one does happen?


----------



## jimcathy21502 (May 27, 2008)

Re: Power Gear Leveling Jacks

Kirk,
Thanks for the good feedback on Power Gear as a company.  I agree that customer service is important to any good company.  I'll certainly give both them and Fleetwood every chance.
Jim Coleman


----------



## HJCB (Jun 2, 2008)

RE: Power Gear Leveling Jacks

I have a right rear jack that has developed a leak. Now the alarm is going off. The jacks are Power gaer and I kn ow I can order a seal replacement. I have a 2000 34' Bounder with two slides. I can't find the reservoir so I can get the alarm to quit. Can anyone tell me where the reservoir is located?


----------



## elkhartjim (Jun 2, 2008)

Re: Power Gear Leveling Jacks

Contact Fleetwood customer service www.fleetwoodrv.com/contact/contact_mh.aspx


----------



## jimcathy21502 (Aug 15, 2008)

Re: Power Gear Leveling Jacks

Just as a follow up to my May 27 nastygram about Power Gear electric jacks,I want to thank Kirk and Jim for their comments.  I did contact Fleetwood customer service and told them I was traveling from Knoxville, TN to central New York.  The customer service department asked me if I would be willing to go by way of Decatur, Indiana to visit the factory and said they WOULD FIX MY JACKS.  We did that and weere treated very well.
Power Gear sent a technician to the factory who worked with the Fleetwood technician and THEY FIXED THE JACKS.  The power gear tech talked to us and convinced me that all would be well now, and so far (about 1 month) it has been.
His comments weere as follows:
1.  Clean connections at all jacks and the control unit are CRITICAL TO PROPER PERRFORMANCE.
2.  He unplugged, cleaned, and replugged all connections.
3.  In addition, he put plastic wire ties on ALL CONNECTION PLUGS.
4. There are now updated (better quality) rubber boots available for the jack motors, which he installed on our jacks.
I plan to make a yearly maintenance item on my rig to unplug, clean, replug, and install new wire ties on all of the jack connections.
All in all, we were treated very nicely by Fleetwood (Cathy Hackman and Dan Delong) and Power Gear (Tom Patterson) and we are now HAPPY CAMPERS!!!!!!    
HAPPY TRAVELS TO ALL.
Jim and Cathy Coleman
2008 Southwind
In Tennessee on our way to San Antonio and back to Southern California.


----------



## elkhartjim (Aug 15, 2008)

Re: Power Gear Leveling Jacks

Thanks Jim for the update.  An we look forward to you visiting our great state.


----------



## Kirk (Aug 15, 2008)

Re: Power Gear Leveling Jacks

Jim, thanks for coming back to let us know what happened. And if you are to pass through the Dallas/Ft, Worth area in route to San Antonio, let me know and perhaps we can make a connection. We are presently volunteers in East Fork Park, on Lavon Lake, northeast of Dallas.


----------



## Bebe2 (Jul 4, 2012)

We are having a similar issue and at least we know now why we can't find the jack fluid reservoir - we must have electric jacks too! We full-time rv and luckily are parked in a friend's driveway. While trying to trouble shoot we have one jack that dropped and now we can't get that up. Power Gear is out for the holiday until next Monday!! Any ideas are appreciated.


----------



## H2H1 (Jul 4, 2012)

hello everyone. I have a 03 southwind and the reservoir for my jacks is behind the left front wheel. I had to have one Hyd valve replaced on mine . It still is slow when re turning up.


----------

